# Mulitplaz...welding, cutting, soldering, brazing....Is this machine as good as it claims?



## goldenchips2 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hello all,
Machinist's Workshop April/May 2012 vol 25 #2.....PAGE 43......lower rigth hand corner....
Multiplaz 3500.
Does anyone have any first hand experience with this ( new to me ) rig?
Claims of using water and alcohol in place of shielding gasses...
Water only for cutting?????
For only $$ 1,995 ???
Sounds too good to be true !!!!!!!!!!
Feel today the technology of tomorrow !?
If the price of this awesome technology has sropped this low,
AND it works as good as they claim,
I WANT ONE !!!!!
If you have personally used this machine, please feel free to comment...
Thanks all......


----------



## ScrapMetal (Apr 9, 2012)

Sounds almost too good to be true.  Sure would be nice to hear from someone with personal experience with it.

-Ron


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 9, 2012)

Doggone it! Another new thing to watch for.  Apparently a Russian company.


----------



## Rbeckett (Apr 10, 2012)

I removed the name, address and telephone number from this post.  It is border line in violation of our commercial use/advertising policy.  If individuals are interested you may PM them whatever info they request.
Bob


----------



## goldenchips2 (Apr 10, 2012)

ooops...
sorry bout that...
won't happen again..


----------



## Metalmann (Jun 30, 2012)

Simply amazing. First I've heard of that machine:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXnt_FL0EXQ&feature=related


Even welds aluminum:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgVr5daDfAs&feature=related


If it works that good, I could sell some other equipment.:thinking:

Just kidding, I'd never get rid of tools that I know will work.:whistle:


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 30, 2012)

Since nobody has waided in on this device I guess I will.  Stay away, they are imported JUNK.  The number of blown up and DOA units is staggering.  Don't wast your money on these scam machines.  There are additionally a number of other vendors,specifically Longevity and Everlast to avoid also.  These machine are way over priced for their actual capability and are not well engineered enough yet to not have continuing and ongoing durability issues.  The warranty will cover the item, but it's 50 bucks a pop and 3 weeks back and forth to get your machine back.  Then there is the issue of whether it will work when it again arrives.  Unforyunately Century has also fallen into this group as of late.  Stick with the trusted US and Euiropean brands on this one guys.  Miller, Hobart, Lincoln, Esab, Powcon, Hypertherm and others make great long lasting durable equipment that will function first time every time for a lifetime.  You will be glad you stuck with the vendor I mentioned above.  I have no particular loyalty to any of the brands mentioned as I have all of them and more, but each machine is for a designated purpose and is used as a tool to earn money and feed my family.  Dont get caught up in the cheap tool caroselle, you will regret it later when you are again buying a tool to replace it yet again.  Sorry to be so outspoken on this issue, but Caveat Emptor on this ladies and gents.  Ask me how I personally know this to be a fact.  I will be glad to respond off list with the horror story if youre really that interested.
Wheelchair Bob


----------

